# Aus gas tank vrs USA tank?



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

Is it true that the Aus gas tank is under the car and that the USA tank is in the trunk? I looked into my trunk and see that it just aint much of a trunk at all. So if the Aus tank is under the car, how much trunk space do they have over the USA cars?

Dose any one have pics of the Aus tank and trunk?

Thank you.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The Holden Monaro, until 2004, did have the gas tank underneath the floorpan. The fuel filler door was in a different location, too, down by where the bumper and rear quarter are on the right side of the car. 

For the GTO, the tank was moved to its current, stupid location to satisfy American crash standards. Don't have a picture of the original trunk -- but it goes all the way to the back seats (which did not fold down). 

As for what the Aussies do for a spare tire -- I have no idea.


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

So the gas tank was under the trunk were the spare tire tub is? The trunk must be huge?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep. But I don't know what the Aussies did for a spare. Personally, I wouldn't have minded having the gas tank stay in the same location -- and have a can of goo to fill up a flat. Oh, well. 

To me, the trunk, or lack thereof, was one of the factors that hurt sales of the car. At first, it looks tiny -- but I've never had a problem getting stuff into it.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if the tires that the Aussie's use are run flats....I know Pontiac uses run flats on the Grand Prix GXP and the Solstice...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yep. But I don't know what the Aussies did for a spare. Personally, I wouldn't have minded having the gas tank stay in the same location -- and have a can of goo to fill up a flat. Oh, well.
> 
> Suggest you visit the Crossfire forum and do a search on flat or flats. The XFire comes with the Goo and a compressor. If you pick up a nail, that's fine. Our low profile tire, and even lower profile on the XFire tend to blow out sidewalls, if they hit a pothole hard enough. A barrel of goo won't help you with that.
> 
> ...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had the compressor and two cans of fix-a-flat in the Z06. It definately made me somewhat uneasy. I've never had a flat, but would hate to get a sidewall blowout and be stranded because of no spare. My C6 has run flats, and I've talked to a couple of people about them. You can go for a long time with a flat tire, and if the tire store doesn't have your size, you can go to the next. Goodyear also warranties the tire against flats and if you get one they fix it on their dime. 

Take a look at the Cadillac Catera, the trunk is what the GTO's should have looked like and the spare is where it should be.


----------



## GTOrque (Feb 19, 2006)

A couple years ago I started carrying a pack in my trunk with a small compressor, plug kit and tools (needlenose pliers, screwdrivers, etc.) 

I have repaired at least 4 flats with this kit on the road, many times without taking the wheel off or jacking up the car (got dirty though). I drive/travel alot for work so this level of self-sufficiency was necessary. I was fortunate in that the flats were punctures to the tread, not sidewall damage. Disclaimer: don't drive around with plugs in your tire, even though I have.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTOrque said:


> A couple years ago I started carrying a pack in my trunk with a small compressor, plug kit and tools (needlenose pliers, screwdrivers, etc.)
> 
> I have repaired at least 4 flats with this kit on the road, many times without taking the wheel off or jacking up the car (got dirty though). I drive/travel alot for work so this level of self-sufficiency was necessary. I was fortunate in that the flats were punctures to the tread, not sidewall damage. Disclaimer: don't drive around with plugs in your tire, even though I have.


:agree A plug in a tire is just a temporary fix...like a spare....the only difference is, is you can go longer on the tire with the plug. I recommend to go ahead and spend the extra money for a new tire regardless!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> :agree A plug in a tire is just a temporary fix...like a spare....the only difference is, is you can go longer on the tire with the plug. I recommend to go ahead and spend the extra money for a new tire regardless!


The plugs that we have probably all used are temporary. A permanent plug/patch must be done from inside the tire.

I've taken our other cars to Wal-Mart for this several times. Never fails to amaze me, the pain they take to do this work right. (Maybe we've just got a good staff in this store). Jack up the car, remove the wheel, remove the tire, do the repair, and everything in reverse for about $6.00.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I've taken our other cars to Wal-Mart for this several times. Never fails to amaze me, the pain they take to do this work right. (Maybe we've just got a good staff in this store). Jack up the car, remove the wheel, remove the tire, do the repair, and everything in reverse for about $6.00.


Wow, that is one heck of a Wal-Mart. The ones out here do crazy stuff like strip your studs, tighten the lugs to the point where they won't break free, etc.

My favorite Wal-Mart Lube and Tire Express story involved a guy who just bought four tires. While I'm in line buying Mobil 1 -- the guy pays and leaves. Before I get to the counter -- they guy's back saying his hub caps all fell off on the freeway.

The manager says it wasn't their fault -- because (a) the customer didn't check everything before leaving and (b) how did he (the manager) know that the customer didn't bang into a bunch of curbs and make the hub caps fall off while he was gone?

Wal-Mart. Always the lowest. Always.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Wow, that is one heck of a Wal-Mart. The ones out here do crazy stuff like strip your studs, tighten the lugs to the point where they won't break free, etc.
> 
> My favorite Wal-Mart Lube and Tire Express story involved a guy who just bought four tires. While I'm in line buying Mobil 1 -- the guy pays and leaves. Before I get to the counter -- they guy's back saying his hub caps all fell off on the freeway.
> 
> ...


Sorry you were traumatized by a Wal-Mart!:rofl: 

I'm sure Wal-Marts are like any chain, there's good and there's bad. 

Right now, the one in my town is pretty good. Unfortunately, they're usually pretty busy, too, and I hate waiting. 

I still haven't forgotten that we have agreed- - - once.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I work with a guy who says Walmart is the devil!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> I work with a guy who says Walmart is the devil!


I think they can be the devil to local shops when they "move in" and their prices are at a point that locals can't compete with.

I think there's a good chance they bully their suppliers, pressure competitors, and in general are the bully in the marketplace.

I also hate shopping there, and would love to give the local K-mart my business, if they could keep stock on their shelves. Too many trips to K-Mart to get something, only to find they don't have it, and then I have to go to Wal-Mart anyhow. 

That all said, I've had very good luck with their service techs.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Sorry you were traumatized by a Wal-Mart!:rofl:


Personally, I haven't been hosed by them -- but have heard some pretty scary stories. It's just that everything is so expensive out here -- that finding good people at the wages they pay is next to impossible.



noz34me said:


> I still haven't forgotten that we have agreed- - - once.


Actually that's TWO things. We both drive GTOs! Have a good one!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Personally, I haven't been hosed by them -- but have heard some pretty scary stories. It's just that everything is so expensive out here -- that finding good people at the wages they pay is next to impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's TWO things. We both drive GTOs! Have a good one!


:agree We're on a roll.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

noz34me said:


> :agree We're on a roll.


AWWWWWW!!!!! I think this is a kleenex moment!!!! All of a sudden, I can hear the music..."LET ME TELL YA A STORY ABOUT MY BEST FRIEND!"....:seeya:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> AWWWWWW!!!!! I think this is a kleenex moment!!!! All of a sudden, I can hear the music..."LET ME TELL YA A STORY ABOUT MY BEST FRIEND!"....:seeya:


See, you've let BLAHBLAHBLAH ruin you for tender moments like this!:rofl:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Walmart is a mega MARKETING business. Please understand bargains are bought with a price. Ain't no free lunch. Example: Walmart is soooo large they can dictate quality to their suppliers. Tires, 3/32 less tread than what you buy at your regular outlet. When Walmart approached Amsoil, the negotiations included lowering quality to make price. Amsoil walked! When dealing with any of Walmart stores, buyer beware! Do your homework.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:lol:


noz34me said:


> See, you've let BLAHBLAHBLAH ruin you for tender moments like this!:rofl:


Not quite honey...but if you like to think that go ahead!!!!:lol:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> :lol:
> Not quite honey...but if you like to think that go ahead!!!!:lol:


'Comin to Florida tomorrow; but I'll be in Miami, not Jacksonville. Need some of that warm weather!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

If you get a chance, stop by! Love to meet you!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> If you get a chance, stop by! Love to meet you!


Yeah, I would like to meet you and DealerNut too. Unfortunately, Jacsonville is quite a ways from Miami! Best I'll be able to do this trip is wave as I pass overhead!:cheers


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Back to the original gas tank issue. I removed the gas tank guard brace and installed an amp rack on the tank straps to make room for 2 10" subs to fit in. The only drawback is that if i get hit hard in the back, my boom will go "BOOOOOM"!!!! I put the brace on a bathroom scale and it weighed in at 30 pounds.


----------

